# Round 1 / Game 5: Dallas Mavericks @ New Orleans Hornets



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dallas Mavericks (7) [51-31] @ New Orleans Hornets (2) [56-26] *Tuesday, April 29 2008 | New Orleans, Louisiana | New Orleans Arena | 7:00 pm ET | 
| *TV*: TNT | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3


















​


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

its not yet over for the mavs. experience will play a very big factor in this series and dallas should use maximize this advantage. the hornets have got a huge momentum with a big win in dallas in game 4. chris paul has been playing superb basketball and his teammates are following his lead. but i think that dirk, kidd and co. are just too talented and proud to just fall back and give the hornets the easy way. i see dallas pulling off a big win in new orleans and sending this series back home to possibly tie the series up.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

CSILASVEGAS said:


> its not yet over for the mavs. experience will play a very big factor in this series and dallas should use maximize this advantage. the hornets have got a huge momentum with a big win in dallas in game 4. chris paul has been playing superb basketball and his teammates are following his lead. but i think that dirk, kidd and co. are just *too talented and proud to just fall back* and give the hornets the easy way. i see dallas pulling off a big win in new orleans and sending this series back home to possibly tie the series up.


That's conventional wisdom, except when you consider they lost by 25 in their elimination game last year. :biggrin:


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

xray said:


> That's conventional wisdom, except when you consider they lost by 25 in their elimination game last year. :biggrin:


well, trying to avoid two first round exits in that same way would serve as enough motivation for the mavs to turn this thing around. but there's just this feeling the it will not be over in game five and that this series will extend to a game 7. dirk has to be more aggressive, not that he hasnt, but he has to show that spunk that he had in 2006 when they were able to get to the finals and not just settle for those fade away jump shots of his.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

CSILASVEGAS said:


> well, trying to avoid two first round exits in that same way would serve as enough motivation for the mavs to turn this thing around. but there's just this feeling the it will not be over in game five and that this series will extend to a game 7. dirk has to be more aggressive, not that he hasnt, but he has to show that spunk that he had in 2006 when they were able to get to the finals and not just settle for those fade away jump shots of his.


I think the subplot about the players coming together is the best chance for a win - maybe not more than one, but one at a time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Two and a half hours to go until the party begins, but not for us :sadbanana:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wow... i have no confidence in the Mavericks going into this game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> wow... i have no confidence in the Mavericks going into this game.


I have lot of confidence in the Hornets to win this game by at least 20 points though.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

...Just a couple days ago, I was looking back on the threads from the year the Mavs went to the Finals... to be perfectly honest, I feel more disappointment now than I did then. I know that might be a stretch, but... in all actuality, at least _something _was accomplished in 2006


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

same, at least then there was some hope that the roster at the time could get it done, it just wasnt their time, or somethin along those lines. but obvious they never got over the loss and theres no confidence that they can even get past the first round. tbh i didnt even think they would make the playoffs.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I MISS DEVINNNNNNN!!!

Bring him back. Josh for Devin, straight up.

Oh, I also miss the Mavs winning the WCF


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It seems like ten years ago.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> It seems like ten years ago.


so true


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

..It will probably be 10 more before they get back.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I guess my funeral picture is fitting after all, it really seems like the last game of an era.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ugh! 

i hope they actually prove everyone wrong :|


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, well after the game we should call come on and cry together.  I know I'm going to. I do every year when the Mavs lose in the playoffs. I don't think I did last year though, even though that was probably the hardest loss. 2006, yes.. most def. 2005, yes. 2004, yes. 2003, yes. Ahhh!

I'm just gonna keep positive. I feel a little bit of hope for tonight. Only about 10 minutes till the game is scheduled to start.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It's still the same for this year, just a little gap apart.




We are all NO . . . . . .WITNESSES!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's still the same for this year, just a little gap apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rep you, but you are not deserving. eace:

Actually I would, but I can't.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well...

Good luck with everyone's festivities. Don't hurt yourself partying too hard. I'll see you guys around the thread in the playoffs forum, probably.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

the guys on tnt talkin about the players only practice today..

barkley says "maybe they were talkin about about where they gonna go on vacation after they lose tonight" "they gonna lose" "NO got a better team"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kBziW9qQvsc&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kBziW9qQvsc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

if i were cuban id be on the phone with gms seeing who i could get for next season right now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Amazing! Dallas is down 10 points ALREADY!

:lol:

I think the players-only practice is paying dividend!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am still amazed by the brilliant coaching of AJ....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Stack can still dunk


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

they've just given up defensively...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

wow... looks like dallas' defense is really stepping up.

NOR only scored 28 points in the 1st quarter.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> they've just given up defensively...


Yeah, they are not even trying, the Hornets are getting wide-open shots every single time.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

28 x 4 = 112...

that would be nice if dallas can HOLD NOR to under 112 points.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

alright... boys and girls.

Looks like I am heading home. :biggrin:

I think my night will be better if I don't turn on the TV tonight.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh come on... They're only down by 6 thus far, and I still have hope for this game... thus far


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Stack with the and 1. Very nice play.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> Stack with the and 1. Very nice play.


I'm still shocked that he made that shot.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I'm still shocked that he made that shot.


hell even stack is


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

game


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What happened to Damp ? He was a beast only one or two months ago, now he is back to sucking.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

fluoride?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ok, well cant watch anymore


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm just watching because it's the last game of this group.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

For all we know, it's the last game for Stack, Howard, Jet, Kidd and Nowitzki as a Mav player... At this point in time, I'd almost be ok with it.


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

Even when I am trying to root for Dirk, he makes it terribly hard by flailing his arms and flopping.

That flop of his at the end of half was just as embarrassing as the one he had earlier in the series.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

remember when in times like these we knew a rain of 3's was about to happen...there is nothing about this team that even suggests that they can beat NO...they look old, crippled and in over there heads...the loss of Devin Harris may be the single greatest mistake of the Cuban era...sadly the coaching of Avery was hidden and Devin was wrongly blamed...why the **** would you take the suggestions of a disgruntled ex coach and hire a coach who just recently was a bitter rival and now has been operating as a secret agent?!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Jet said:


> I MISS DEVINNNNNNN!!!
> 
> Bring him back. Josh for Devin, straight up.
> 
> Oh, I also miss the Mavs winning the WCF


yeah so you can have 5 guys that can't defend instead of 4. 

how about terry/stack for marq daniels


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not sure if the result would have been different with Devin, but the trade was definitely a huge mistake, mostly because of the two draft picks.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

croco said:


> I'm not sure if the result would have been different with Devin, but the trade was definitely a huge mistake, mostly because of the two draft picks.


you guys have dirk and kidd to build around, thats a great start. bass is a nice player. allen can score off the bench, and he isnt a bad defender. you obviously gotta dump stack and terry and get guys that can defend the 2 and 3. i like howard but he should be moved also. fire avery too.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> you guys have dirk and kidd to build around, thats a great start. bass is a nice player. allen can score off the bench, and he isnt a bad defender. you obviously gotta dump stack and terry and get guys that can defend the 2 and 3. i like howard but he should be moved also. fire avery too.


Kidd is 35 and washed-up, there is nothing great about him other than his paycheck.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The last 12 minutes of this team are about to begin ...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

say goodbye to the mavs are you know them


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> say goodbye to the mavs are you know them


Hopefully, it's about time.


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

nanoBeast said:


>


lol yea another person i was against, did he even play?!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I honestly would have rather seen them lose by 17 than 5. It was a valiant comeback but...


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

VeN said:


> lol yea another person i was against, did he even play?!


No. But he did step onto the court during an altercation.

Which means he will be suspended for the next game.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

LOL incredible either way


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> I honestly would have rather seen them lose by 17 than 5. It was a valiant comeback but...


you know, in a way i agree.. it sucks that everyone in the world knew that NO was gonna win tonight, because the mavs dont have the guts to win.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Games like this make me glad to be a Mavs fan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OmE3B-s8ow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vy0kI4SMvo&feature=related

I want the games like this back.

A quick note on this game... I really loved the effort those guys showed in the last 5 minutes, although I don't love the fact that Bass was not in the game and Stackhouse was... but nevertheless Devean George went out there and it looked like he really cared. He pretty much brought the team back into contending area and then everyone else started to join in. (Except Stack) It was almost inspiring, but then again, it just made the loss more heartbreaking.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

sad when devean george and brandon bass are the only ones showing some guts in a game for their season


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> yeah so you can have 5 guys that can't defend instead of 4.
> 
> how about terry/stack for marq daniels


Haha, no. I'm not that in love with Marquis anymore.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vy0kI4SMvo

what happened to that dirk? the one that took the ball, looked adversity in the eye and dropped 50... went from that to "taking what they give me"


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vy0kI4SMvo
> 
> what happened to that dirk? the one that took the ball, looked adversity in the eye and dropped 50... went from that to "taking what they give me"


Although he has played well in this series I have to agree, like I said a couple of days ago something is missing.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

croco said:


> Kidd is 35 and washed-up, there is nothing great about him other than his paycheck.


thats what they said about shaq when we got him, and the first year we didn't win the east people questioned the trade. most trades dont work right away. kidd is still one of the best pg's ever and he can defend. you have a 3 year window. a great team is usually a nice mixture of youth and veterans. the problem is obvious, you have to get rid of the guys who either only care about scoring or are only capable of scoring. you need guys who will move like a jet on defense as well as offense. tellin you


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It doesn't matter what Kidd did before, Magic is also one of the best point guards ever and he couldn't help us either because he is past his prime, same with Kidd. He cannot defend point guards anymore and he is 35, the situation is not comparable to the one of Shaq, not even close. Stop living in the past.


----------

